

Twitter shut down my startup. - codegiant
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/7/3071152/twitter-shuts-down-thunderclap

======
robspychala
BTW, we're using heroku and ironmq for all the backend heavy lifting. Perhaps
twitter got spooked by the volume of API calls. A testament to seamless cloud
scalability. And of course we soon hope to get the twitter issue addressed so
we can be operational and help causes spread their word.

------
benologist
It's cute the way The Verge is targeting HN with their spam rewrite of
Betabeat's article:

[http://betabeat.com/2012/06/twitter-shuts-crowdspeaking-
app-...](http://betabeat.com/2012/06/twitter-shuts-crowdspeaking-app-
thunderclap-down-one-day-after-it-launched/)

~~~
sp332
The Verge is a news site. You can't copyright news. It's not like my local
paper says, Hey you should check out this article in the Times, it's great.

~~~
benologist
The Verge is a news site like Demand Media is Wikipedia.

------
Lukeas14
Hopefully Twitter will embrace this form of user communication in the long
run. Although, if someone started using their API for this purpose out of the
blue I can see them shutting it down as a first course of action. Definitely
try to get in contact with someone on the inside and see what changes need to
be made for them to allow it.

My political junkie side loves the idea as an attempt to improve democracy. I
could see it expanding into snail mail and phone (twilio).

------
phene
No, Twitter shut down your spam engine.

